
Lucasfilm Responds to 7-Year-Old’s Request to Let Jedi Marry - moioci
http://geekdad.com/2015/04/jedi-marry
======
jameshart
Of course, this should be allowed, but I'm not sure whether we should go so
far as to force sith bakeries to make cakes for their weddings.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Or fix their X-wings.

------
danso
Quick, someone get their child to request the truth about Han shooting first.

------
dcole2929
Man I'm gonna miss the EU. It was a bit all over the place at the beginning
but all of the major arcs after Hand of Thrawn were tightly plotted and really
expanded the lore. The yuuzhan vong arc was a treasure trove even if they did
kill off the two best character in the whole damn universe (Anakin JR &
Chewi).

~~~
spike021
The Thrawn Trilogy and Rogue Squadron were probably the best book series in
the EU and unfortunately they were dropped.

~~~
hoprocker
Zahn's ability to scope a plot that goes from everything-is-doomed to amazing-
twist-saves-the-day in each of his _Heir to the Empire_ series is fantastic.
Plus, his pacing and character development feel significantly richer than
other Star Wars Universe books I've skimmed, and really feel like they
naturally build on the original 3 movies.

------
msane
Whoever is doing the marketing lately is brilliant.

------
zyxley
Thinking about it, it'll be interesting to see if the new movies stick to the
pre-Disney EU idea of Luke's new Jedi Order being one that allows marriage and
families.

~~~
TillE
As far as I can tell, Lucas' idea of celibate Jedi is just a
Christian/Catholic artifact. There's no real attempt to justify it, and indeed
there's no mention of such a thing in the original trilogy. Obi-Wan talks
about Luke's father being a Jedi, and neither thinks this is especially odd.

In my own mind (and hopefully to some extent at Disney), the prequels and
special editions are C-canon, to be disregarded whenever they conflict in any
way with the pre-1997 scripts.

~~~
mhd
Even in the original trilogy, Jedis are reclusive monks, so there's a link to
celibacy (aren't Buddhist monks mostly celibate, too?).

I'm more surprised that a 7 year old doesn't consider girls icky.

~~~
genericuser
He may well find girls icky he may want to marry a guy, a fictional character,
or the toaster for all we know. Kids are weird like that.

------
sp332
The page seems to be down, but the images are still loading.
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fgeekdad.com%2F2015%2F04%2Fjedi-
marry)

------
genericuser
Damn, this will definitely hurt the recruitment efforts of the dark side.

------
muglug
The NY Times mentioned this in today's article about Lucasfilm:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/18/business/media/for-
lucasfi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/18/business/media/for-lucasfilm-
the-way-of-its-force-lies-in-its-star-wars-fans.html)

------
bobthechef
Allowed? Become a sith.

~~~
spacemanmatt
Wouldn't that mean a loss of benefits with the rebel alliance?

------
upgray-d
Will they only be able to marry other Jedi, or how does this work?

------
nsxwolf
Lucas dodged the question entirely!

~~~
sp332
What part of "you can be married" sounds like a dodge?

Also, it's not Lucas anymore. He sold Lucasfilm (and LucasArts) to Disney for
$4B back in 2012.

~~~
nsxwolf
I missed the part where the boy claims to be a Jedi, so the response read
differently to me.

Ok, but that brings up another question. Is this a change in policy for all
Jedi, or a special dispensation just for this boy?

~~~
spacemanmatt
That's a great question. I have assumed that Jedi justice would follow a
vaguely American/European precedent based system but now I see that was
strictly projection on my part.

------
DeuceDaily
I'm pretty sure the Bible prohibits Jedi marriage.

~~~
krapp
Only between Jedi of the same gender. And species.

~~~
DeuceDaily
With the entire 5 minutes I'm willing to look into it, it should be fine as
long as the children aren't raised as Jedi.

